# What up from Arkansas



## Kushkiller (Jul 20, 2009)

I got to say this site is tight i was a member on another but after stumbling upon this i think i have found a new home.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 20, 2009)

well hello neighbor ,,i was in little rock in the eighty's for a long weekend beautiful area looked to be thousands of acres of prime guerrilla grow areas out there


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> well hello neighbor ,,i was in little rock in the eighty's for a long weekend beautiful area looked to be thousands of acres of prime guerrilla grow areas out there


 Yes great for guerrilla grows matter of fact got two going on one right outside of Little Rock and one up in Norhtwest Arkansas outside of Fayetteville. Anyway thanks for the welcome happy growing.


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome KushKiller! Badass SN homie


----------



## uarkgreen (Jul 23, 2009)

Whatup from Arkansas... I like to see that for sure.. Only bad part of being in NWA is there are no hydroponic stores


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## rebelfied (Jul 31, 2009)

Little late....but welcome fellow arkansan. Im from up around NEA.


----------



## heberhippy (Aug 9, 2009)

hello everyone north central arkansas here


----------



## wintoncali (May 20, 2010)

what r u growing im growing og kush


----------



## XiaoShou (May 20, 2010)

haya haya


----------

